# Show off your chickens



## ABAChunter (May 16, 2010)

Though id start a thread to show off everyones chickens!
Im a new chicken owner so these are a few of them.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## deedly (May 17, 2010)

Frost Grey stag


----------



## deedly (May 17, 2010)

Bob Bennett Grey


----------



## dawg2 (May 17, 2010)

RIR 

Kids call him "Roosty."  A few of the hens and a couple of the Guineas


----------



## SarahFair (May 17, 2010)

I only have 3 right now...
This is my SLW rooster and little Silkie mix roo







This is my Uno. I had to cut off one of her wings because of a dog attack





Here she is all grown up and layin me 6 eggs a week 






Here are a couple of my Silkies I lost about a month ago when it got unexpectingly hot a couple months ago..


----------



## ylhatch (May 17, 2010)

deedly said:


> Bob Bennett Grey



love them bennett grays


----------



## Lane_H (May 18, 2010)

Heres some of mine.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (May 19, 2010)

Just starting. Got 10 Rhode Island Reds.  Working on a bigger pen.


----------



## clown714 (May 19, 2010)

here's a pic of Cogburn.

clown


----------



## Nga. (May 20, 2010)

Here is a couple American Game Bantams I'm working with. I'll try to get some pic's of my Old English and Bigguns later. The rooster are 2 lbs and the hen is 1 1/2 lbs. The are between the large game fowl and the Old English Bantams.


----------



## ylhatch (May 20, 2010)

dang,i like that little pumpkin


----------



## packrat (May 20, 2010)

*bird*

Just a few of my favorites


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

Sweet games yall


----------



## Nga. (May 21, 2010)

ylhatch said:


> dang,i like that little pumpkin


 
I'm picking up a couple smaller Kelso pullets to run under him. I'm going to try and get all the Roosters to come this color.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 21, 2010)

here is mine, old pics


----------



## ABAChunter (May 21, 2010)

ABAChunter said:


> Though id start a thread to show off everyones chickens!
> Im a new chicken owner so these are a few of them.
> 
> 
> ...



Are my chickens RIRs or Americanas?? My girlfriend got me what she thought were AMericanas but looking through these pictures they look more like RIRs.


----------



## flatwoods (May 21, 2010)

Nice bird all. I really like that spangle, packrat.
I've had a few of those.


----------



## ylhatch (May 22, 2010)

packrat,whats the white rooster with green legs?


----------



## ylhatch (May 22, 2010)

Nga. said:


> I'm picking up a couple smaller Kelso pullets to run under him. I'm going to try and get all the Roosters to come this color.



maybe try and put him over his daughters.this should work


----------



## doublebrowtine (May 29, 2010)

*Chickens*

Young BB Reds


----------



## Badgirl101 (May 29, 2010)

These are my 2 roosters.
I had 25 but some got caught and killed by the dogs so now i have 16, and 1 chick.

1. SLW, I call him Silver
2. Dominique, I call him King.


----------



## bawlingtall (May 30, 2010)

BrassBlack Bucher. dog got him. will have more pics up tomorrow.


----------



## bama0389 (May 30, 2010)

lacy roundhead  and hb hatch hen


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice cocks!! Wish I had the space for some chickens.I love eggs.


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 4, 2010)

TripleXBullies said:


> Nice cocks!! Wish I had the space for some chickens.I love eggs.



well if yo want to drive p here. we will sell yo a 12 for $2.00


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 4, 2010)

a little late lol. nt here they are.


----------



## hatchrooster (Jun 4, 2010)

*Here's a couple*

The first is a Kelso Gray and next is a pure Harold Brown Gray cock and third is a Black Gray.The forth is a Pure Harold Brown stag.May try to get more up this weekend.


----------



## Canebrake (Jun 4, 2010)

bawlingtall said:


> a little late lol. nt here they are.



Black Butchers???

Used to have some but didnt do any good with them until I cut it to about 1/4 BB and 3/4 GL Hatch.  That cross produces some buzzsaws!


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 4, 2010)

Yea yo have to cross the bchers to make them anygood. lol


----------



## luv2drum (Jun 6, 2010)

we finally got some pics of ours


----------



## luv2drum (Jun 6, 2010)

*more of our flock*

We have way too many


----------



## luv2drum (Jun 6, 2010)

*Yes even more*

Like I said way too many. LOL  We are trying to figure these out.  We bought them as buff chicks, but they seem to be a sexlink of sorts  Any guesses?


----------



## luv2drum (Jun 6, 2010)

*And still more*

Any body looking to buys some chickens?  LOL


----------

